# Aristo 15 Power Supply



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

I have a new Aristo 15 AMP power supply. The ciruit breaker trips after being used for a couple of hours.
Yesterday I was running 2 SD-45 (no smoke) pulling 24 cars around my layout with very little grade. Everything worked fine in the AM but by after noon I could not keep the train running because the circuit breaker would constanly trip. I am running the power supply with the track side TE.

The power supply was in airconditioned garage so I do not think heat around the power supply was an issue. 

I then connected a Aristo 10 AMP power supply and everything ran fine.

I just got the 15 AMP power supply back from Navin and he checked it out and found no problems.

I need help??


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope, you need to return it and get your money back. 

I assume you have an Aristo "Everest". It has a hyperactive shutdown circuit. When these first came out, Aristo sent some out to evaluate, because they wanted these to also work as DCC power supplies. Leonard Kerns and I had identical problems with the unit tripping the protection circuitry, on very light loads. 

Mine was so bad that I could not even turn on my DCC system even with no load on the rails, in fact with the booster not even connected to the rails. 

Aristo came up with a "fix"... Leonard shipped his back, still no improvement. I gave mine away. I cannot tell you that they all do it, but I do not recommend this unit, you are not alone in your experience. 

The "Elite", the 10 amp model, does not have this problem. There are people who have the Everest and have no problems. 

And yes, when you have the problem, Aristo cannot duplicate it. It's a certain combination of inrush current and time. Aristo does not have sophisticated electronic servicing equipment that I have ever heard about. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

Greg,
Are there similar problems with the switchable power supply??

I want a regulated power supply and thought the 15 amp would fit the bill.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dunno which you mean by "switchable" 

The names are Elite, Everest, Ultima. 15 amp switcher, 10 amp switcher, 10 amp analog respectively. 

Oh, there is also a 5 amp Elite. .... 

The only one there is trouble with is the Everest, CRE-55468. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

My Elite is a 13 amp at 22.5 volts, and 20 amps at 14 volts (HO users).

Only the Ultima is 10 amp and that is an unregulated supply made with Car battery recharging parts. 


I was able to readjust my Elite to 24 volts with a pot inside the unit. I used a plastic screwdriver made for this purpose. 


I have not yet seen a problem with my club members 13 amp units.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Like I said, the only one with problems is the Everest, the only 15 amp / 24v supply. 

I've never heard problems with the others, except the cooling fan. 

The Everest has displayed premature shutdown on SOME loads. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Try having a fan blow air on it, see if that helps... 


Are you running aristo te's?


Joe


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

I have returned the power supply to the retailer and replaced with the 13 AMP Aristo power supply.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's not a temperature issue, mine would shut down immediately when connected to power my DCC system even with no locos on the track. 

It's a defective hardware design that is hyper-sensitive to certain kinds of loads, notably inrush current. 

Mine did it every time I tried to use it, stone cold. So did Leonard's. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

RLD Hobbies took the power supply back and shipped the Aristo power supply that allows you to switch the voltage. It works great!!
Robbie saved the day.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's typical RLD customer service, painless and quick. 

Yes, the Elite is proven. Thankfully they have not messed with the design! 

Greg


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

The new power supply works like a champ!!

You are right good customer service with Robby at RLD Hobbies


----------

